# Lt Vs Stock Catless Mids



## dsgto04 (Sep 11, 2008)

Alright, finially picked a cam out and ordered, tsp 224r, and wondering if anyone would know it is worth buying long tubes? I have a 04 a4 with jba catless mids and borla cat back already. Stock heads. Seems like every time I buy headers they are just a problems, with leaks, burning up wires, lower clearance, and rusting out.(70 chevy 3/4 ton 4x4, 79 malibu). Also wonder what the actual gain for long tubes on a dyno are? I know they say like 20 hp on the web page. Is it really or is it more like 10-12? like a K&N says on the box. Your comment will greatly be apreciated.:confused


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats the same cam ive been thinking off getting let me know how it comes out. :cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Personally I have had zero issues with my SLP LT’s; nothing burnt & nothing rubbing. Since you already launched the Cats. you might as well get some LT’s along with the cam. You will not be disappointed…


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Personally I have had zero issues with my SLP LT’s; nothing burnt & nothing rubbing. Since you already launched the Cats. you might as well get some LT’s along with the cam. You will not be disappointed…


 I agree. Go with a higher quality set of LT's and you won't regret it. Gotta let that cam breathe!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

So have you installed that cam, yet?


----------



## dsgto04 (Sep 11, 2008)

I installed the cam last friday (Halloween). I haven't really got on it to much yet to even feel the difference, has nice lopey sound to it. Kind of a pain to drive it right now, always dies on me. Soon as I get my headers I am going to get it tuned. I don't know where though. Not really any repitable tuning shop around in se minnesota. Winter is coming soon so, I might just wait till spring. Looking for any other advise to get that few extra ponies out of it before the tune? And thanks for your feed back.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i think you should just wait till next year for the tune that way in the winter you could get more mods on it. Keep me posted on how that cam comes out with the tune. :cheers


----------

